# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Büyük Türk Alimi MatÃ»ridi

## bozok

*BüYüK TüRK ALİMİ MATüRüDİ*




*MatÃ»ridi'nin Hayatı ve Muhiti*
*MatÃ»ridi Kimdir?*
*MatÃ»ridi'nin Eserleri*
*MatÃ»ridi'nin Yetiştiği Coğrafi ve Siyasi Ortam*
*MatÃ»ridi'nin Tanınması ve Takipçileri*
*MatÃ»ridi'nin Metodu*
*MatÃ»ridi'de İman, Allah, Peygamberlik anlayışı*
*MatÃ»ridi'ye göre Bilgi, Akıl ve İrade Hürriyeti*
*şeriat, Tarikat, İbadet*
*ümer En-Nesefi ve Akaid Kitabı*
*MatÃ»ridi'de Dini Uyanışımız ve Din Kültürümüz*



*Yayınevi: Yesevi Yayıncılık*
*Yayın Yılı: 2006*
*İthal Kağıt*
*190 sayfa*
*13,5x19,5 cm*
*Karton Kapak*
*ISBN:9757950297*
*Dili: TüRKüE*



*Daha fazlası için:*

http://www.biroybil.com/showthread.p...5068#post15068

----------

